# Shoe storage bench



## awdswing (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking for plans of a shoe storage bench, one that has the storage compartment that tilts into the bench itself, sort of like hiding the shoes. If anyone can help, please advise.

Thanks,
Awd


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

awdswing said:


> I am looking for plans of a shoe storage bench, one that has the storage compartment that tilts into the bench itself, sort of like hiding the shoes. If anyone can help, please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Awd


I can probably help. Send me an E-Mail.


----------



## Paniller (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll shoot you an email as well if you don't mind helping a new guy. My IKEA rack is a metal eye sore.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

it's not a bench but the idea could be used.

http://ana-white.com/2011/01/where-did-the-shoes-go.html 

I have built one of thses so far that I am currently painting.


----------

